# Best way to reduce bloat on cycle



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

*Best way to purely reduce bloat on test*​
Proviron00.00%Adex758.33%other...explain541.67%


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

as above..give reasons


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

imo

DIET DIET DIET


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

newdur said:


> imo
> 
> DIET DIET DIET


Yes that!

keep sodium levels low + junk food and simple carbs to a minimum

Also make sure you drink plenty of water.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

This is how it works for me..... Eat junk food=bloat=high blood pressure, eat clean food=less bloat=ok blood pressure ie under 139/85.

A low dose of an anti-e should be used if you still bloat badly but they do hurt gains imo so i try never to use them plus they fvck lipid levels especially adex.


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

is it not hard to keep over maintenance then with low carbs, or you mean just lots of potatoes and rice, oats etc, ill be using proviron at 50mg a day and adex 0.25ed i think to. that ok


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

all of the above, avoid to much salt and junk food ,


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

medici999 said:


> is it not hard to keep over maintenance then with low carbs, or you mean just lots of potatoes and rice, oats etc, ill be using proviron at 50mg a day and adex 0.25ed i think to. that ok


I would use .25mg adex every other day if any thing for this purpose.

No eat enough carbs just from sources such as potatoes/rice and up your calories with good fats olive oil/coconut oil then eat plenty of greens broccoli is a natural anti-e.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

aromasin, clean diet,cardio..job sorted


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

cardio on a bulk?

well i have proviron, adex on nolva all on hand for on cycle.

could i take 50mg proviron ed and 50 adex eod?


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

talk about diet a bit more,

im having 8eggs on 4slices wholegrain toast for breakfast,

next meal will be 40g protein shake with 40g carbs from oats

meal 3 is a tuna pitta in sunflower oil

4th meal is a chicken breast with 60g carbs from potatoes and olive oil

5th meal is a shake again with oats and protein

6th meal will be a tuna pitta bread again.

7th normally steak and brocolli and potatoes.

that look ok?


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

newdur said:


> imo
> 
> DIET DIET DIET[/quote
> 
> clean diet works for me.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Unless using very high doses then a decent diet will help no end


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

any advice for a good diet? like basis


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

No processed foods / low salt / sodium / plenty of fibre / EFA's / Low GI carbs


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

so alot of rice, potatoes, oats. cod liver oil. efa's from eggs and oils

what kind of ratios for someone who is about 100kg, 6ft 1, average metabolish.

so...could i use both adex and proviron on cycle? along with nolva

so 10mg nolva ed, 50mg proviron ed, and adex at 0.5mg every other day?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Using AI will affect your gains mate..

Use them only if you need to..

Do you use painkillers - if you have no pain 

Best bet is to start a thread in the diet forum IMO


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

okay, so dont use adex or nolva?

proviron will be ok tho?

surely 0.25g adex will be okay every 2days?


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

bump


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> Using AI will affect your gains mate..
> 
> Use them only if you need to..
> 
> ...


ai do not affect gains in muscle tissue..unless you flatten oestrogen with letro .. less water but thats not gains..ALWAYS keep oestrogen in check.. its not good for the male body..

do a bit research and see what to much oestrogen doe to you prostate and liver.. not to mention the differance in mental well being


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

medici999 said:


> okay, so dont use adex or nolva?
> 
> proviron will be ok tho?
> 
> surely 0.25g adex will be okay every 2days?


depends on cycle mate.. i like aifm or aromasin ..provrons ok

i always use a ai


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

medici999 said:


> cardio on a bulk?
> 
> you should do some form of cardio wether your bulking or cutting m8 obviously just not as much when bulking,
> 
> ...


----------



## kwak250 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi,

I have a quick question I am a fit 37 year old i just started my 2nd pin of rip blend 225. all was great I felt the difference within a few days. How ever i went home (from Work) at the week end Did not drink much water, But on the sunday I noticed I was bloated. I tried to say to the wife Its muscle dear?? but I was bigger on the face and I have a spare tyre around the belly plus its a little swollen. I asked my source he said it can happen.

Is there anything that could counter act this. I weighed my self tonight at the gym. I have put 6 kilos on in 2 weeks was taking oral trinabol which i got from germany. at 40mg spread through out the day.

My works uniform is starting to look a bit cosy in certin areas. I have not ate that much on my bulking to put weight on that quick.

Any thoughts.


----------

